# Chair or Quiver



## mlx90 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ive always used a quiver and never tried the chair....i just dont think i want somethin extra to lug around


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

I usually use a quiver but thinking about getting a chair for certain shoots because of the long waits inbetween shots.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*both*

mostly the chair, when it's really hot you can keep enough water and food to keep you energy level up.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

WesTDC said:


> I usually use a quiver but thinking about getting a chair for certain shoots because of the long waits inbetween shots.


ditto


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I have both,Prefer the chair,mainly cause you can take a seat waiting for large groups to shoot and I have a place to lay my bow instead of on the ground ,My chair has a shoulder strap and a large pocket,which makes me think I should put more things in it It can get heavy after shooting all day


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the replys keep them coming !!


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

I like the quiver at local and indoor shoots where I know that I won't be waiting at all. I like the chair when I know I'll wait. It is a pain to carry around, but it's nice to be able to shoot with no weight on your hips.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

I love the chair and you will find it really handy at national shoots were waiting for the next stake takes some time, i dont like quivers just because i dont like carring anything on me, most of the time dont even carry my wallet with me. plus it carries water and granola bars great.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

knobby said:


> I love the chair and you will find it really handy at national shoots were waiting for the next stake takes some time, i dont like quivers just because i dont like carring anything on me, most of the time dont even carry my wallet with me. plus it carries water and granola bars great.


This was the main reason for my question. I am shooting my first national tourney this year in Paris and was wondering what is most used.

Thanks for the responses keep them coming.

TX


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

This is my .02 cent

For Local 3-D shoot just for fun and practice.

I use a simple quiver, because it moves along very quickly.

For Tournaments, doesn't matter local or nationals.

I always use a chair, to put drinks, food, extra tools, and a place to sit and wait, because there is always a wait no matter what. And most of all sitting helps me relax and get ready for the next shot.

:wink:


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

W.Moua said:


> This is my .02 cent
> 
> For Local 3-D shoot just for fun and practice.
> 
> ...



Thanks W.Moua :wink:


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

chair, carry the tools,extra tips,nocks water bottles, pens and their have been a couple shoots that needed the chair to sit to make some steady shoots. but lines do happen and got a place to sit.:wink:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

*chair*

I put lots of stuff in that thing. Better to have it and not need it, that to need it and not have it.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Chair for bigger shoots. Long waits sometimes. Local shoot, chair sometimes, quiver others. And if it is hot outside, allways the chair.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks guys.

:wink:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I use a Backpack with a chair for the necessary stuff , rain gear , water bottles , something to eat , some tools , and a little holster quiver .


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

Chair for sure on any 3D range. Last year at the Classic in Columbus we probably had to wait 15-20mins if not longer between shots.


----------



## No.4shot (Dec 11, 2005)

For outdoor I like a chair. But indoor I prefer a quiver.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Chairs are the norm at National 3-D events. As everyone has said you will be out there for about 3-4 hours and need some nourishment which is easier to carry in the chair.


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

W.Moua said:


> This is my .02 cent
> 
> For Local 3-D shoot just for fun and practice.
> 
> ...


What he said!


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

No.4shot said:


> For outdoor I like a chair. But indoor I prefer a quiver.




That makes sense with as many people on the line @ the same time.

Thanks for all he help and info guys.

TX


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I use a quiver right now but the older I get a chair to sit in sounds pretty good.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just ordered a chair from LAS. Been behind a few slow groups in my days and have wished I owned one. 

They're actually cheaper than most hip quivers. Wish I would've bought one instead of my tarantula.


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

Quiver, Chairs can be a pain in the *****. JMO


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Nitroboy said:


> It can get heavy after shooting all day



Obviously you are doing it all wrong!......... 

Mine is heavy going in but very light (empty) coming out!.... 

Fill the pocket with water bottles and snacks!.........:wink:


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

*Chair*

The chair with plenty of water and snacks for the gnd kids!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

As of right now I use a quiver only!

But as of lately I can see where you would need a chair! It might be in my future investments!

Anyone got pics of the chair set ups?


----------



## ODPS (Jan 22, 2003)

*chair for ASA's quiver for local shoots...*

I like to use a chair if I'm going to a bigger shoot when I know there will be some wait time between targets...

I prefer to simply use my quiver for local shoots when I know its going to be
more of a shoot and move kinda thing...

Wouldn't even think of going to an ASA without my chair though....


----------



## keathleySBK (Apr 29, 2006)

*Chair*

I'd get a chair for sure if you are going to alot of big shoots. They are so handy. But I shot with a guy at the classic in Columbus who had a golf club caddy with a small cooler, bow holder, quiver, and an ELECTRIC FAN built into it. He had it all. So a person could get creative if they really wanted to. The quiver is convient, but the chair is the better choice in my book.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

If your gonna to an IBO triple crown shoot - TAKE A CHAIR! Locally, I rarely use a chair.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

The chair always hardly ever sit on it but it keeps my bow out the dirt and bino's. Also can carry alot more stuff easily and not hanging of my waist when it's hot.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I use a 3D quiver - has a built in back support, arrow tubes, lots of pockets, bottle holder, etc. At the big shoots I also bring a chair to rest my weary legs.

So, I like them both.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Quiver*

I like the quiver because it's light and easy to carry on my hip. The chair is good too because you can sit down during long shoots. I never have to sit down, so I use the quiver.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

What brands/ models of chairs is everyone using? Have pics? Quivers on the chair? Backrest too?

How well does the bow lay on them? My Vulcan doesn't adapt to my bipod well with a 12" stabilizer on it, and I'm looking for options.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Camo said:


> What brands/ models of chairs is everyone using? Have pics? Quivers on the chair? Backrest too?
> 
> How well does the bow lay on them? My Vulcan doesn't adapt to my bipod well with a 12" stabilizer on it, and I'm looking for options.


what he said


----------



## deadlydog (Feb 17, 2007)

mostly use quiver but when theres a bunch af shooters i like the chair.:darkbeer:


----------

